# HEIC, HEIF etc



## rctneil (Nov 23, 2017)

Is there any information about when LR Classic CC will start to support the new image and video formats that iOS 11 is now capable of saving in?

Thanks,
Neil


----------



## RikkFlohr (Nov 23, 2017)

In general, Adobe doesn't comment on the availability of, nor the timing of unreleased features or future support. That information is under an NDA. There is a saying amongst the forum aficionados that those who tell don't know and those who know can't tell.


----------



## rctneil (Nov 23, 2017)

That's cool, I understand that being a developer myself. I couldn't find any information anywhere about whether or not they were already supported or not. But going by your reply, obviously not. 

Thankyou


----------



## leedreal (Dec 20, 2017)

It seems lightroom doesn't support HEIC/HEIF images currently.  To view the images on my LR device, I found a free HEIC to JPG converter tool to change the HEIC photos to JPG format at first. It works!


----------

